# ews hard fault



## e89 z4 (Apr 23, 2021)

hello everyone i have a 2010 z4 sdrive30i, my issue is very confusing and mindboggling, the issue is the ews, the car functions starts runs and drives, but still a scan from 2 reputable shops that did software upgrades that didn't clear the fault. including bmw say there is a hard fault in the dme, i am open to suggestions, should i disregard this issue, or pursue it


----------

